# Snow Storm



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So after blizzard conditions and all that snow ......are there any left?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Will know shortly but it doesn't look good here in Barnes. The deepest snow ran right through here to the SD line. The cats I looked at today are full. CRP is full. And for surviviors food is going to be a problem. With so many sloughs burned off last fall the birds were concentrated. The good news is the sloughs will have water this spring.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Two feet of new snow in Oakes! Lot's of question marks. We need a thaw, period. Is this fatal? No, but we definitely need a break from mother nature. Oh, swami, what does the future hold in your crystal ball??


----------



## Springerguy (Sep 10, 2003)

DJ

The crystal ball I'm looking at says a warming trend is in the works - high 30's and low to mid 40's by next Weds. in your neck of the woods.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

So far I'm seeing quite a few birds, cattails are full. Only positive is the fields blew clean so food should be no problem.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Wish I could send up a couple 70 degree days


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey, we'll take that! The key will be to not get another one until we get a major thaw. If we get another one in the next couple of weeks it could hurt bigtime!


----------



## mod1220ga (Mar 15, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about the snow. We didn't get any of that so-called storm in the SC or SW part of North Dakota so those birds won't be affected. If you want to cry over snow, move south.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Take a hike north!!!


----------



## mod1220ga (Mar 15, 2007)

DJRooster said:


> Take a hike north!!!


Why, have they gotten more than normal snow fall? Well no, they haven't so what's your point. :eyeroll:


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

How much is left out in your feild? I have about a foot of snow left. I'm up in Edmonton :evil: Man i miss Williston.. i hate the climate up here...


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

We had two feet of snow in the last storm so the last thing we need is more snow!


----------



## mod1220ga (Mar 15, 2007)

DJRooster said:


> We had two feet of snow in the last storm so the last thing we need is more snow!


You see, you're wrong there. We could use all the snow mother nature could give us. Maybe you're unaware of the situation but western 2/3 of North Dakota and all of eastern Montana has been in a drought since 2000. Have you seen Lake Sakakawea lately? If we don't get some moisture, it will be a creek pretty soon. Late spring rain is more detrimental to the pheasants than winter snow.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

We'll settle this once and for all. You are always right! I agree 100% with everything that you say. I hope we get lots of snow. I am convinced, to hell with spring rains, let it snow!!


----------

